# How many and what types?



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

How many crayfish species are out there in the world? More specifically, how many and what types of Cherax species of crayfish are there? Please include any crayfish like Cherax "Blue Moon". Also, if you can, please include the scientific name of the crayfish. *thumbsup thanx


----------

